# Ritornare/tornare/rientrare



## femmejolie

Credo che "rientrare" solitamente si usi poco, implica l'azione di addentrarsi in un luogo (classe, casa, bosco, ecc.)
Come si dice: 


Ritornare/tornare/rientrare a casa?
Rientrare in famiglia/Ritornare in famiglia/Tornare in famiglia
È tornata la primavera ( si può dire è riornata la primavera, vero?)
Ritornare dall'America/ tornare dall'America?
Tornare in sé/ritornare in sé?
(Ri)tornare daccapo/al punto di partenza
L'aereo è rientrato alla base (ritornare /tornare sarebbero sbagliati?)
Gli è ritornata la febbre /gli è tornata la febbre
Il cielo ritorna sereno/ il cielo torna sereno
Tornare da un viaggio/ritornare da un viaggio
Qual è la differenza di uso?
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## arirossa

femmejolie said:


> Ritornare/tornare/rientrare a casa? (credo che "rientrare" si usi poco)


Ti rispondo solo su questo caso.
"Rientrare" è il verbo che uso più spesso, perché è quello che associo anche alle uscite di solo mezz'ora, "tornare" (o "ritornare", che per me è identico, solo  inutilmente più lungo, e quindi non lo uso quasi mai) invece lo uso per almeno una giornata di assenza, preferibilmente un fine settimana o più


----------



## Marlotta

Il "RI" davani alle parole indica il ripetersi di un'azione:
sono tornata a Roma una prima volta e ritornata a Roma una seconda volta.
Mon so se ti posso essere stata di qualche aiuto.
Ciao


----------



## femmejolie

Marlotta said:


> Il "RI" davani alle parole indica il ripetersi di un'azione:
> sono tornata a Roma una prima volta e ritornata a Roma una seconda volta.
> Mon so se ti posso essere stata di qualche aiuto.
> Ciao


Innanzitutto, grazie a tutte e due. 
Sì, sapevo che il prefisso -ri esprime ripetizione, reduplicazione.
Ma allora perché dice Arirossa che sono intercambiabili solo che ritornare è un po' più lungo?

Se dico mi è tornata la febbre comporta 1 volta, eppure se dico mi è ritornata la febbre comporta 2 o più volte? Non credo che sia così semplice.
Si dice è tornata la primavera (come ogni anno), ma allora non si può dire è ritornata la primavera (2 o più volte), vero?


----------



## Marlotta

In realtá i due termini nell'uso comune sono praticamente intercambiabili 
Ciao


----------



## arirossa

Sì, il prefisso "ri" indicherebbe la ripetizione dell'atto, normalmente è così, ma nel caso di "ritornare" in pratica non succede affatto... Io lo attribuirei al fatto che la "ripetizione" (andare in un luogo dove già prima si era) è contenuta già nel verbo "tornare"... E' solo un'ipotesi, ovvio...


----------



## Marlotta

Airossa mi sembra che la tua ipotesi sia plausibile


----------



## femmejolie

arirossa said:


> Sì, il prefisso "ri" indicherebbe la ripetizione dell'atto, normalmente è così, ma nel caso di "ritornare" in pratica non succede affatto... Io lo attribuirei al fatto che la "ripetizione" (andare in un luogo dove già prima si era) è contenuta già nel verbo "tornare"... E' solo un'ipotesi, ovvio...


Non ci avevo mai pensato, credo che hai ragione.


----------



## stella_maris_74

arirossa said:


> Ti rispondo solo su questo caso.
> "Rientrare" è il verbo che uso più spesso, perché è quello che associo anche alle uscite di solo mezz'ora, "tornare"* (o "ritornare", che per me è identico, solo  inutilmente più lungo*, e quindi non lo uso quasi mai) invece lo uso per almeno una giornata di assenza, preferibilmente un fine settimana o più



Scusami Arirossa, non credo di aver capito: ritornare e rientrare hanno entrambi 9 lettere... perché dici che "ritornare" è più lungo?
Sarà l'ora (*Yaaawn*) ma non mi è chiaro.

Per il resto, concordo anch'io che sono tutti intercambiabili fra loro.

Ciao 

dani


----------



## arirossa

stella_maris_74 said:


> Scusami Arirossa, non credo di aver capito: ritornare e rientrare hanno entrambi 9 lettere... perché dici che "ritornare" è più lungo?
> Sarà l'ora (*Yaaawn*) ma non mi è chiaro.
> 
> Per il resto, concordo anch'io che sono tutti intercambiabili fra loro.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> dani



Infatti, sono sicura che ora, dopo il caffè, sarà tutto più chiaro 


> "tornare" (o "ritornare", che per me è identico, solo  inutilmente più lungo, e quindi non lo uso quasi mai)


"Rientrare" e "tornare/"ritornare" in genere non li considero intercambiabili.

Ciao, rossa/dani (ehi, ma quante Daniele, qui sopra   )


----------



## stella_maris_74

arirossa said:


> Infatti, sono sicura che ora, dopo il caffè, sarà tutto più chiaro
> "Rientrare" e "tornare/"ritornare" in genere non li considero intercambiabili.
> 
> Ciao, rossa/dani (ehi, ma quante Daniele, qui sopra   )



Ossignore, allora è vero che prima del secondo caffè non sono buona a niente! 
Ora ho capito (meglio tardi che mai), chiedo scusa per la domanda stupida 

Comunque, sto cercando di fare mente locale sui vari usi di  "Rientrare" e "tornare/"ritornare" per vedere se c'è una qualche differenza o preferenza in determinate situazioni, ma non mi viene in mente nulla...
Forse "rientrare" è più specifico quando c'è effettivamente (espressa o no) l'indicazione del luogo o situazione da cui si rientra, o del luogo o situazione in cui si rientra:

_rientrare dalle ferie
rientrare a casa dall'ufficio_

mentre "tornare/ritornare" sono forse un po' più generici?
Ero in ferie, ma ora sono tornata (_ritornata _qui non mi suona)
Dopo vent'anni di avventure, Ulisse ritornò finalmente a Itaca (qui invece non mi suona "rientrò")

Mi sa che per dirimere la questione mi ci vuole un atro caffè, magari stavolta per endovena 

ciao,

dani


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Rientro _in un luogo che considero far parte della mia vita: la mia casa, la mia patria, il mio ufficio/lavoro, in senso figurato un gruppo di persone (_rientrare nel gruppo_, appunto).

_(Ri)torno_ in un luogo dove semplicemente sono già stato, che non rappresenta necessariamente un mio "ambiente familiare".

Posso (_ri)tornare_ in Groenlandia cinque anni dopo la prima volta, ma al termine _rientrerò _(ma anche _tornerò, ritornerò_) a casa mia.

Quindi _(ri)tornare _può essere usato al posto di _rientrare_, ma non sempre vale il contrario.


----------



## Marlotta

Sicuramente si puó dire ritorni ma non "torni"... ma credo che ci debbá essere una spiegazione piú esatta rispetto a quelle che tutti noi, (io per prima) sebbene italiani, stiamo dando.
...


----------



## demichie

A Pisa e Livorno "tornare" vuol dire "andare". Se si sentequalcuno dire che vorrebbe tornare a vivere in un posto, vuol dire checi vorrebbe andare per la prima volta. A me è sempre suonato stranocome modo di dire, sapete si usa da qualche altra parte o se può esserecorretto?

grazie
mattia


----------



## claudine2006

demichie said:


> A Pisa e Livorno "tornare" vuol dire "andare". Se si sente qualcuno dire che vorrebbe tornare a vivere in un posto, vuol dire che ci vorrebbe andare per la prima volta. A me è sempre suonato strano come modo di dire, sapete se si usa da qualche altra parte o se può essere corretto?
> 
> Grazie.
> Mattia


Qualche piccolo refuso.
Non ho mai sentito il verbo tornare usato in questo modo.


----------



## femmejolie

demichie said:


> A Pisa e Livorno "tornare" vuol dire "andare". Se si sentequalcuno dire che vorrebbe tornare a vivere in un posto, vuol dire checi vorrebbe andare per la prima volta. A me è sempre suonato stranocome modo di dire, sapete si usa da qualche altra parte o se può esserecorretto?
> 
> grazie
> mattia


 
*GARZANTI :6* (_tosc_.) andare ad abitare in un altro luogo: _tornare di casa nel centro della città_ 

DeMauro* :10* RE tosc., andare ad abitare, a lavorare in un altro luogo; cambiare casa, luogo: _è tornato di casa in Via Verdi_, _è tornata come cameriera a casa della contessa_


----------



## Juri

Appare interessante come _tornare_ non significhi solo movimento, ma sia pure ricco di accezioni:
C'e' ad es, Dante che scrive:"alla bella donna tornai il viso" (per volsi )
Ariosto:"dopo le nozze anco tornollo"(per lo ricondusse); ma scendendo dall'empireo letterario:non mi torna conto di...,un ragionamento che non torna, questo mi torna nuovo, tornera' a onor suo, ora m'è tornato in mente, la questione è tornata a galla, un cibo indigesto torna a gola,torniamo a noi e torniamo a bomba, un'occasione che non tornerà più,
tornare in possesso di, tornare in sè, tornare all'antico, tornerò presto a visitarlo.
Qualcuna delle citazioni del Palazzi puo' essere già obsoleta, ma per chi legge di tutto è bene conoscerle.


----------



## Salegrosso

Aggiungo che ho sentito vari friulani usare _tornare_ nel significato di _restituire_.

Ti torno quel libro che mi avevi prestato.


----------



## mauro63

femmejolie said:


> Innanzitutto, grazie a tutte e due.
> Sì, sapevo che il prefisso -ri esprime ripetizione, reduplicazione.
> Ma allora perché dice Arirossa che sono intercambiabili solo che ritornare è un po' più lungo?
> 
> Se dico mi è tornata la febbre comporta 1 volta, eppure se dico mi è ritornata la febbre comporta 2 o più volte? Non credo che sia così semplice.
> Si dice è tornata la primavera (come ogni anno), ma allora non si può dire è ritornata la primavera (2 o più volte), vero?


 
Scusa femmejolie ma cosa vuol dire "comporta "in questo caso??


----------



## Juri

Discende direttamente dal latino, comportare ha forse oggi un ette di antiquato.Gli si dava ad es. il significato di tollerare una cosa molesta, trovo addirittura " piante che non comportano il freddo","Le mie forze non comportano questa fatica";"Non posso comportare le sue ingiurie" L'appuntamento era per le dieci, ma bisogna concedegli dieci minuti di "comporto", che e' anche il tempo massimo di attesa tra i treni.

Comunque oggi va benissimo: un'azione, un lavoro che comporta dei rischi;che comporta enormi spese; i diritti comportano anche dei doveri, la ricerca comporto' anche viaggi all'estero; comportarsi bene, da eroe ecc.
Al limite si potrebbe forse dire che una malattia comporta anche la febbre???


----------

